# Who would win??



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

Who do you guys think would win? 1/4 mile I guess. You can post a 1) 2) 3) also. Figured it would be fun


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

why not look up the actual stats rather than play imaginary drag racing of the mind?


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*

this is very strange


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (NTRCULD)*

what site can i look up the stats at?


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JD7979)*

google would be a good starting point








edit:
i googled "1/4 mile times" and this was the first link:
http://www.albeedigital.com/su....html
knock yourself out.


_Modified by Silver4dr at 12:32 AM 3-18-2007_


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver4dr* »_why not look up the actual stats rather than play imaginary drag racing of the mind?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QUEENS718 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*

LMAO>>>>>


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Who would win?? (JD7979)*

Hm I'm not sure about any of this, but....I would have to say that out of all the cars listed....the 02' 2.7t, The Acura TL, and the Infiniti G35 are the fastest/best looking/ best lady getting rides displayed...
and that is my two to three cents
cheers and long live the 2.7t!


----------

